# Steel Cut Oats (Organic)--Questions??



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Any quick way to cook them (or an instant brand??)--But they have to be Organic though!!
...I dont have 45 minutes in the morning to boil them (and have read either buy a rice cooker or put them in a bowl the night before with boiling water (and let them cook Overnight...) But that just seems kinda gross to me.. ALSO I have heard that they only taste good with honey (and I only use Organic stuff as much as possible these days--) 
But honey has alot of sugar in it (and am switching from Instant Organic Oatmeal to get rid of added sugar.) Don't know if it is worth switching?? Any comments appreciated on this.....


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Trader Joes has frozen pucks. I don't know if they are organic. You don't have to be such a hippie about it.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> > You don't have to be such a hippie about it.


--_Not really, Just at home (I eat perfect).. _But yesterday I had a Double Quarter Pounder Value Meal (from McDonald's), then had Pizza out for dinner.....

I will try Trader Joes This week (have to drive there from here), there are none where I live...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*google....*

microwave 10 minutes on high, stir half way through


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I cook mine in a crock pot. Throw them into the pot before you go to bed, they are perfect when you wake up. Seems to be the best way for me. You can pick up a small crock for cheap. I use a touch of brown sugar and molasses for flavor. I will usually throw some fresh fruit into it as well.

BTW: steel cut oats are significantly better for you then instant oatmeal. Instant oatmeal has been processed to hell and only vagualy represents the nutritional value of the steel cut oats it formally was.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Wake up 45 min. earlier.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> microwave 10 minutes on high


I have never owned a microwave (but use one at work.) Those thing cause cancer, period...

*45 minutes of electricity just for a small amount of oatmeal daily?!?!? I might have to just stick to instant Organic Oatmeal... I wonder If I make a 'Pot Full' at once and then reheat in the morninf (How Will That Taste??)*


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Bob's Red Mill Organic quick cook oats: Bob's Red Mill Organic Quick Cooking Rolled Oats -- 32 oz


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

247 said:


> Those thing cause cancer, period...


That's hippie talk.


----------



## Craig Mac (Sep 1, 2011)

U can also freeze them and reheat in the morning - it works fine.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

The night before, bring the water to a raging boil and pour in the oats. Remove from heat and cover, let sit until morning. It will take about 10 minutes to cook in the morning. Freezing works too, just make your own "pucks."


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

247 said:


> I have never owned a microwave (but use one at work.) Those thing cause cancer, period...
> 
> *45 minutes of electricity just for a small amount of oatmeal daily?!?!? I might have to just stick to instant Organic Oatmeal... I wonder If I make a 'Pot Full' at once and then reheat in the morninf (How Will That Taste??)*


Your caveat is the amount of electricity used? Really? How much energy is expended to get your organic produce from Argentina, Chile, California etc. to you? I assume you use your A/C and heat; how much electricity does that consume? I also assume you do not own an electric car as that would be an egregious misuse of electricity according to you; so, how much energy is used to power your car? The extraction of crude, synthesizing it to gas, bringing it to the station, then you purchase it and burn it to run your auto. Do you have a dryer? What kind of electricity is that pulling; just to make heat which is readily available from the sun?

You are complaining about a slight amount of energy expenditure and yet to avoid a label of hippie you let slip you occasionally eat at one of the most despicable companies out there. How much was wasted to bring you that burger? Animals tortured? Energy consumed in transporting frozen goods to the restaurant in freezer trucks?

I am sure you ride a bike; how much time, energy and man hours were wasted to get it to you? Developing the technology for it? Was it new? That adds to the demand for new products thereby adding more push to make more new bikes to put on the market, using more energy and electricity.

You buy clothes? Sure do, I would assume. Where was the raw material sourced? Then sent to a factory in another country then to yours(country) and finally you buy it creating yet more demand and adding to the same push for new in yet another industry.

Do you flush the toilet after every use? That is a ridiculous waste of clean water since I assume you don't have a gray-water system. Showering every day is another good way to obliterate a good amount of fresh, clean, usable water. Food scraps? Do you compost them?

And you're worried about 45min. of electricity to cook oatmeal( which it really only takes 15- 20)? Cook a weeks worth at once, refrigerate and add boiling water to a bowlful in the morning. It may be mushy goo, I have never tried it but it seems like it would work.

In the interest of full disclosure a bit about myself so you get a feel for who I am:
I am 26. An anarchist. Atheist. I lived at an anarchist collective for four years where I did not have a dryer. Do you know how bad it sucks to have to hang clothes outside in 25 degree weather when someone else is using the drying rack in front of the fire? Or, when you hang up your clothes in the morning and before you get off of work it downpours then proceeds to rain--heavily--for the next three days? I do.

My house-mates and I would fight about the thermostat. We were supposed to be trying to reduce our carbon footprint as much as possible but they would always want to run the A/C/heat. Finally, another house-mate and I set them to off then broke them off the wall to end the argument. Not the best approach but effective.

We dumpstered our food because there is so much waste that it doesn't make sense not to. I have been dumpstering for food since 2006 and still do on occasion. A few times from your beloved Trade Joe's we scored three whole boxes of green unripe bananas and another box of unripe avocados. Do you really want to support that? I try to get as much of my food from the Farmers' Market. And from the closest farms to me. If you say you want only organic then there is a huge waste of resources just to get that to you, often with a few unsavory bits. Some local farmers may use pesticides and herbicides it's a matter of pick and choose your battles. Talk to your farmer, often they do practice sustainable / organic agriculture but lack the funds to get the cert. from the racket we call the FDA, Oregon Tilth, QAI etc.

Some of our dumpstered food went to Food Not Bombs. Which I would occasionally help cook( though I was usually helping 1304 Bikes--a non-profit bike redistribution program; both run out of my basement). They would sometimes cook inedible food that I would later try to force down my throat in the interest of not wasting anything( one memorable dish was avocado soup; holy hell it was disgusting and I gagged on every spoonful. A house-mate had to extract it from my hands in the interest of keeping me from eating it).

If we only urinated in the toilet we wouldn't flush and when we defecated we used our gray-water to flush the toilets. Our washer drained into an irrigation reservoir. We captured rain water to use in our garden in the front yard. We cut the grass with a scythe since lawnmowers use gas. We raised chickens for eggs.

Most of us were active in local community building among the section 8 apartments up the street. To the chagrin of our rich neighbors. With one outstanding, amazing exception: our across the street neighbors wife. She was a transplant from CA so it made sense; he hated us. We were also active in local politics and a few had helped start a local chapter of Earth First!( me being one).

All the while fighting with depression since I know that no matter how much we did, how much we empowered people, how much we helped it was never going to be enough. Ever. It's a really depressing thought and now I don't even get to do half of this( more on this in a bit).

I don't own a car. I haven't since 2003( wasn't by choice; became choice in 2006). I take public transit to work now. I hate it because I have to ride in a gas burning behemoth of idiocy. I am going to start riding my bike the 30mi.( one way) to work as much as I can because I hate riding the bus so much.

Almost every single one of my bikes is used( the exception being my touring bike and BMX( the team manager of the company gave me the hook-up on a new one)). I try to never buy new; ever. I get pants from the thrift store and shirts from the scrap bin at work. I have to buy new shoes though and always put it off because I don't like it. I wear socks and underwear until they're nothing, and get new one's for Christmas every few years from my mom because I hate buying them new and I know I need them new. It's the only thing I get for the holiday and I am okay with that because I hate getting new things and she refuses to buy used.

Currently: I live in a condo with my girlfriend. The last four years of my life are being undone. We live like your typical middle-class mid-twenties couple; I do still only shower once a week, though that's all the "activism" I can currently do. I hate it. I am miserable( more so than ever). I am often accused of being too depressing to hang out with. Now more than ever. All of our friends I don't really consider them mine, even though I have known most of them way longer than her. No one calls to hang out with me they only put up with me. The only three people who don't think this about me? My three mountain bike friends.

See, there are precious few things that get me excited/ make me happy. Actually there are three. Music, bikes and movies. And the last one is starting to loose grip with the current state of cinema. I tend to get way to into these since It's all I have. These forums are like therapy for me. I come on here to make fun/ advise/ ask and learn. It's like my version of going to the coffee shop/ bar. And one day I would like to travel the country and meet some of the people I have "befriended" on the internet( yes, a giant waste of resources). And though I would never be so crass as to ask to use their couch, mine is always open to travelers, train hoppers, crusty nomads, bike tourers, the occasional homeless person and anyone else that may need a couch for a night or two, you included.

sorry to waste your time,
..............Moshe

[/rant], [/threadjack], [/soul-bearing], [/soapbox], [/wasting your time], [/my positive rep]


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

monzie said:


> [stuff]


Your life sucks and you are unhappy because you did it to yourself. Why do you kick yourself in the nuts every day?


----------



## Rotaphobic (Feb 11, 2007)

Steel cut oats don't need to cook for 45 minutes. I don't know why most recipes call for that. I boil them up in exactly the same time it takes me to fry my eggs in the morning, then let them sit in the pan until I finish the eggs, and I eat fast - I'm getting ready for work... 

Anyway try cooking them in an uncovered sauce pan for 3 - 5 minutes (my guess, it doesn't take long to fry an egg!). Boil them hard until they thicken and swell. They start to swell almost immediately when the water/oats mixture starts to really boil. I then let them sit, but it is mostly so that they can cool down to a temperature that is bearable. 

Try mixing in some cinnamon after cooking, that tastes good. Another good addition that doesn't take much time: slice an apple into small cubes and cook it with the oats and cinnamon. Tastes good and it is MUCH more filling and satisfying. If you add an apple, let it cook a bit longer to soften the apple. That's what I like to eat before a long ride.


----------



## Two Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting question.

I had a show on this morning while having my breakfast and they were talking about this.

One of the people said to just boil water the night before, put your oats in and cover them and go to bed.

In the morning they will be cooked and you just heat them up.

Now, I have never tried this but it sounds like it makes sense so no harm trying it.


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 15, 2009)

McCANN'S Steel Cut Irish Oatmeal, Quick & Easy, ready in 5 minutes.


----------



## Two Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Two Jack said:


> Interesting question.
> 
> I had a show on this morning while having my breakfast and they were talking about this.
> 
> ...


This worked like a charm for anyone that may want to try it.

I boiled the water, added the oats and boiled for about another minute or so.

Then I turned off the heat, out a lid on the pot and went to bed.

When I got up this morning, I turned the burner on and simmered for about 7 minutes and had a bowl of hot oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> Bob's Red Mill Organic quick cook oats
> McCANN'S Steel Cut Irish Oatmeal, Quick & Easy, ready in 5 minutes.


I am going to try one of these 2, *and keep trying to lower my carbon footprint everyday*----


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

i just eat em raw. i use steel cut oats as a topping on yogurt...


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

There are always organic rolled oats... don't taste as strong and miss the bran layer.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

You can cook it ahead of time and then just reheat in the AM. Or just add extra oat bran to rolled oats.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I decided to go with these. Just got them today (when I ran out of 'instant' Organic Oatmeal.) It says they cook in 10-12 minutes. Plus I get rid of all that 'instant' sugar in the morning. I will just eat them with cinnamon (and maybe Organic Blueberries.)

*And Just to show folk's I am not a 'Hippe' (I just eat all good foods at home)--I have to, I can't keep candy (bad foods at home) because they would not last long at all!!! *

*That is Monday to Saturday for breakfast, Sunday is 'Cheat Day' (after Saturday Night drinkin') and its NFL and NBA (hopefully this year). My 3 favorite places in Lancaster, Pa. are the best I have ever had for breakfast. 'Shady Maple' has a great supermarket (with a nice Organic section) and seafood has shark and alligator.....*--*Then dinner is '5 guy's or Chinese'......*

*Shady Maple*
Smorgasbord

*Bob Evans*
Bob Evans, Discover Farm-Fresh Goodness

*Jennie's Diner* (Doesn't have a website but get's 5 star reviews from everyone)--This place should be on (Diner's and Drive thru's)--Biggest and best food around!!
Jennie's Diner, Ronks, PA : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

daves4mtb said:


> I prefer the aluminum cut oats. They are a little lighter.


But Steel is Real!


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

thrasher_s said:


> But Steel is Real!


Awesome retort my friend!


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone try the Coaches Oats brand available at Costco? They take about 10 minutes to cook. 

I think they may be cut with carbon fiber blades so they must be better for you


----------



## joytron (Sep 5, 2010)

scjohn said:


> Anyone try the Coaches Oats brand available at Costco? They take about 10 minutes to cook.
> 
> I think they may be cut with carbon fiber blades so they must be better for you


By far the best oatmeal I have ever eaten.


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

joytron said:


> By far the best oatmeal I have ever eaten.


Yep! pretty good stuff, I throw some blue berries and walnuts in the mix too.


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll put 1/3 cup oats in pan, add 1 cup water and let set overnight. Turn on to low-medium heat first thing after waking up. Let the dogs out and feed them, get the coffee going. Takes about ten minutes, add a big dollop Adams peanut butter- yum!
I like the taste better than regular oats and they don't plug me up like regular oats do.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I cook 4 or more servings at a time in a pressure cooker and keep it in the fridge. It still takes almost 45 minutes to cook in there, though, since it takes time for it to build up pressure and cool down. Reheating takes a minute in the microwave.


----------



## 3gunf1guy (Feb 27, 2011)

I love steel cut oak but hate the 30 min cook time, then a friend told me about how she does it. Cook a large amount, about the amount you would eat in a week, then stick it in the fridge and scoop out a bowl full each morn and microwave it up to warm. I like the refrigerated stuff better than the fresh oats. I also do it with cracked wheat. Yummm.

Scott peterson

Sent from my SPH-P100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Vitamin and mineral content of steel cut versus rolled oats versus instant: virtually identical. The big difference is steel cut has lower calories and a lower glycemic index than the instant -- mostly due to the added sugar in the instant packets. This advantage is eliminated, though, when you add honey, molasses, or brown sugar to the steel cut. The GI and calorie difference of steel cut versus regular rolled is negligible -- more differences between the brands than one type to the other. 

Many people prefer the flavor and texture of the steel cut over the rolled, but outside the calorie/GI/added sugar angle, there is not much difference nutritionally. The only 'processing' instant oatmeal receives is rolled to a finer size and steamed, and any nutritional loss through steaming is equalled by the longer cook time of the steel cut -- so that evens out. 

There is one minor advantage of instant -- because it is considered a processed grain folic acid and b-vitamins are added as required by federal standards. So the instant is actually more nutritious in these nutrients than steel cut. If you also take a daily multivitamin and eat right this benefit is not necessary anyway. 

So choose one over the other for personal preference and taste reasons. Any differences are counteracted by the toppings and flavoring you add yourself.

Whichever you choose, drink orange juice with it. OJ and oatmeal together are considered one of the 'super food' combinations. An enzyme found naturally in OJ enhances the cholesterol lowering property of oatmeal fiber, and one of the phytochemicals in oatmeal enhances the vitamin absorption of OJ. Together, the two foods have a synergistic effect greater than either one alone.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

had to give you a rep. point for that one.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Trader joe's has a quick cook variety in their store brand, I'm not sure if it's organic, but it's what I use after a long ride. It takes 7 minutes. I add berries, a banana, walnuts, and a teaspoon of brown sugar, and almond milk... I don't mind the sugar, at this point I've ridden 3-4 hours, and have burned about 2500 calories, so the tsp of sugar isn't one of my big nutritional concerns. I never eat at McDonald's though  I also have about 5 or 6 eggs with that, but I only leave two of the yolks in. Cage-free and organic of course, because happy chickens mean happy... something...


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

I do like them. Usually cook them on a weekend and make enough to last me the weeks' worth of morning breakfasts.

I follow Alton Brown's recipe, but use maple syrup in lieu of whatever sweetener it calls for. Google the recipe.


----------



## hman4663 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fresh Market organic steel cut oats.
Cook at night while making dinner. Reheat and eat next morning.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

247, you're whiny and confused. Hence the red chiclet.

Go big like Monzie or go home.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

I have not read this entire post, but I make a big batch and reheat it in the AM. I don't want to wake up and cook; just want to eat. I bring 6 cups of water (with a dash of salt) to a boil, stir in oats,cover, simmer for 10-20 minutes (to desired texture), and then let them sit for about 30 minutes to absorb the water. I put them in a tupperware in the fridge and microwave them each morning for 1.5-2 minutes. Boom! Done!

I realize that I've just regurgitated the instructions that you can find on the package, but I have found my local "green" grocery's bulk organic steel cut oats to be FAR superior to anything I can find at the grocery store. Experiment with the fixins'...honey, brown sugar, cream, almond milk, walnuts, raisins, banana, apple, whatever?

I'm a convert. Good stuff.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Monzie went BIG*... I usually do (read my last few posts) and thats why I have ZERO Rep points.._ (I think only Moderators should be able to take those away)_



> Experiment with the fixins'...honey, brown sugar, cream, almond milk, walnuts, raisins, banana, apple, whatever?


I use Organic Frozen Blueberries and cinnamon (but still doesn't taste 1/2 as good as the Instant one's.. I see you umentioned Almond Milk (I drink Unsweetened and actually just drank 2 glasses with Organic peanut butter)---ALSO it seems like the less I cook, the more water I need to put in, AND ONLY ONE TIME have i gotten the consistency I wanted them to be....---It's a Love/Hate with these things.... It's like my old bi-polar girlfriend (you just never know what you're gonna get with these!)

But there is something about leaving them out overnight I just dont wanna' do....



> Cage-free and organic of course,


Been tryin that 5 years now (but Chicken and Sausage is from 'Harvestland'--it is almost Organic... And cutting out pesticides, fungicides, herbacides is the key!!!--BUT I still do Mc D's once or twice a month (especially with the Mc Rib back)----Just what I cook at home is 'All Clean Food'



> follow Alton Brown's recipe, but use maple syrup in lieu of whatever sweetener it calls for. Google the recipe


Now that I will Google.. I have seen him before on food channel---BUT trying to stay away from all the sugar with Maple Syrup (reason I switched from instant oatmeal)----I used to be a Sugar Fiend...--I cannot keep ANY sweets at home... I will eat peanut M&M's and Turkey Hill Frozen Yogurt by the BOX--no kidding.... The M&M's I would get the $5 bag at Walmart and in 2 hours It would all be gone (and get light headed by the 2,500 grams of sugar I just ate-----my blood levels a few years ago were right at the diabetes 2 mark...... That is when I drastically changed eating habits (and build my first 29er)-----------3 years late I now look 15 years younger-----I mainly only eat carbs now with my breakfast oatmeal (besides Organic Oranges and Bananna's)-----on weekends I have eggs and salsa for breakfast (Only carbs I get on weekends is if I need to mix a small glass of Gatorade now)--more when I ride bikes.....


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

+1:thumbsup:



Two Jack said:


> This worked like a charm for anyone that may want to try it.
> 
> I boiled the water, added the oats and boiled for about another minute or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Steel-cut Oatmeal is defintiely the best-tasting. I like McCann's. 

I wake-up. Start my oatmeal (bring water to a boil and dump-in the oats), set it to low/med and walk away. By the time I have showered/dressed/let the K9 out and grabbed the newspaper, my oatmeal is ready for consumption. 

Its too easy, and too good w/ raisins and sliced almonds tossed in for good measure!


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

I recently started cooking steel cut oaties in the morning after finding that my local Trader Joe's carries a quick cooking type. Takes 8 minutes and they are indeed organic. Nice and hearty. I throw in some walnuts, raisins, and a bit of brown sugar. SCRUMPTIOUS!!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Fuzzy Logic Rice Cooker*

We have one of these: 
SANYO :: Microcomputerized Rice Cookers :: 5.5-Cup Micom Rice & Slow Cooker

Add water + oatmeal. Hit button for time start and wake up to hot fresh oatmeal. Also cooks brown rice, white rice, soft boiled eggs, hard boiled eggs and more....

But, we are feeding four in the AM, so maybe not worth if for an individual.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> drink orange juice with it. OJ and oatmeal together are considered one of the 'super food' combinations. An enzyme found naturally in OJ enhances the cholesterol lowering property of oatmeal fiber, and one of the phytochemicals in oatmeal enhances the vitamin absorption of OJ. Together, the two foods have a synergistic effect greater than either one alone.


I would like to do this (I had read that too.) But the only OJ I drink now is this 'Blood Orange Juice' (Organic)--that even in a warehouse wholesale club (BJ's) it is still almost $5 for a 32 ounce carton. But I used to drink an Organic 64 ounce that was 'from Concentrate'---The Blood Orange Juice is not!! I drink half that carton (Blood Orange) only on the weekends when I have Organic Eggs for Breakfast,,,
-------Now I try to do as much Organic as possible, but only my burgers are actually Organic. My chicken Breasts, Strips, Sausage is from Harvestland (Nearly Organic)--but ALOT Cheaper compared to Organic..



> I throw in some walnuts, raisins, and a bit of brown sugar. SCRUMPTIOUS!!


I might try a little brown sugar (just to see what that taste like.) I am eating them solely with Organic Frozen Blueberries and Cinnamon. _But trying to cut out the sugar in the morning._
I also now cook them in a pan Twice the size of my previous one (and they do cook better.)


----------

